# Ibra nervoso: gomitata a Terry. Poi "fulmina" Rabiot. Video.



## admin (26 Luglio 2015)

*Ibra nervoso: gomitata a Terry. Poi "fulmina" Rabiot. Video.*

Zlatan Ibrahimovic molto nervoso. Nel corso di Psg - Chelsea (nella quale ha anche segnato, qui il gol http://www.milanworld.net/gol-di-ib...-26-luglio-2015-video-vt30537.html#post774202 ), l'attaccante svedese prima ha dato una gomitata a Terry. Poi ha fulminato, con lo sguardo, il compagno di squadra Rabiot che aveva osato apostrofarlo in malo modo.

Video qui in basso al secondo ed al terzo post


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2015)




----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2015)




----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Luglio 2015)

Ibra grandissimo giocatori ma su queste cose non cambierà mai, se arriverà ci toccherà già mettere in conto che da Marzo/ Aprile si farà le sue 3/4 giornate di squalifica. Su RAbiot lol


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Luglio 2015)

Film già visto

Amerai il finale (cit.)


----------



## Fabregas (26 Luglio 2015)

Il cadavere di Rabiot è stato ritrovato?


----------



## Renegade (26 Luglio 2015)

Troppo bello sarebbe vederlo da noi ad insultare gli scarsoni di centrocampo


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (26 Luglio 2015)

Pessimo gesto volontario su Terry. Questi atteggiamenti da bullo che continua ad avere, persino a 34 anni, sono insopportaili.


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Luglio 2015)

Niente da fare, rimane e sarà sempre il migliore.


----------



## Memories of the Time (26 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Niente da fare, rimane e sarà sempre il migliore.



Massì, glorifichiamo cavolate da dodicenne a caso


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Luglio 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Massì, glorifichiamo cavolate da dodicenne a caso



Giusto, meglio giocatori con la personalità di una sedia come De Sciglio


----------



## O Animal (26 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Giusto, meglio giocatori con la personalità di una sedia come De Sciglio



Giusto per citarne uno con 1000 volte il talento e la personalità ma quasi mai scaduto nell'essere una tdc...


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>


Brutto gesto, totalmente volontario



Renegade ha scritto:


> Troppo bello sarebbe vederlo da noi ad insultare gli scarsoni di centrocampo


Magari!


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (26 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Giusto, meglio giocatori con la personalità di una sedia come De Sciglio



Dare gomitate da vigliacco è l'esatto opposto di personalità.


----------



## MissRossonera (26 Luglio 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Massì, glorifichiamo cavolate da dodicenne a caso



Non osare dire queste cose sull'idolo di tutti qui dentro,potresti essere crocifisso.


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Giusto, meglio giocatori con la personalità di una sedia come De Sciglio


Ibra ha sbagliato ed ogni tanto cade in queste sciocchezze. Grande giocatore, ma ha pur sempre i suoi difetti, altrimenti lo si metterebbe al pari di Cristiano Ronaldo come minimo.


----------



## Danielsan (26 Luglio 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Dare gomitate da vigliacco è l'esatto opposto di personalità.



.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Luglio 2015)

Terry ha dovuto sacrificare la propria nuca per il bene del Milan


----------



## franck3211 (26 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Giusto, meglio giocatori con la personalità di una sedia come De Sciglio



Personalità= gomitata a caso
Non trovo il nesso francamente.


----------



## Memories of the Time (26 Luglio 2015)

Vedo che gli altri hanno già risposto, ottimo ^^


----------



## Marchisio89 (26 Luglio 2015)

Ma prima dell'episodio é successo qualcosa tra i due?


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Luglio 2015)

Quello con Terry una stupidagine senza senso.. invece quello con Rabiot da standing ovation


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Luglio 2015)

Vabbè lo sappiamo che ha questo limite, è un gesto da biasimare e basta.


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Luglio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Personalità= gomitata a caso
> Non trovo il nesso francamente.



Mica mi riferivo al gesto della gomitata quando parlavo di personalità


----------



## franck3211 (27 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Mica mi riferivo al gesto della gomitata quando parlavo di personalità



Beh allora è un intervento fuori luogo, dal momento che dici meglio quelli senza personalità alla de sciglio, facendo intendere che l atto della gomitata é mostrare personalità


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Luglio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Beh allora è un intervento fuori luogo, dal momento che dici meglio quelli senza personalità alla de sciglio, facendo intendere che l atto della gomitata é mostrare personalità



Ma lol, decido io cos'è "fuori luogo" o no, e se ho detto quello avevo un valido motivo


----------



## 13-33 (27 Luglio 2015)

Pessimo gesto contro Terry anche con Rabiot no l'ideal verso un giovanissimo compagno

La personalita di Ibra purtroppo si fa raremente vedere dai quarti di champions in su...


----------



## franck3211 (27 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma lol, decido io cos'è "fuori luogo" o no, e se ho detto quello avevo un valido motivo



Essendo in un forum se forse argomenti ci fai un piacere


----------

